# What is the best time to take imodium?



## SetMeFree (Mar 23, 2011)

Normally I have bowel movements only after I wake up (2-3 on normal day, 3-5 on school days). I started taking imodium immediately after I wake up but it isn't really helping with that morning stuff, only keeps me safe later that day.I heard about taking imodium in the evening with last meal. I am afraid though I may be constipated in the morning and will have to use the bathroom during the day







(I mean my natural rythme may change).


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Morning around waking up is generally going to be the time the colon is most active even if you are doing something to stop things up. So you probably won't shift the bodies normal rhythm away for that.For a lot of people getting something in place before "the morning rush" or the "after I eat rush" is more helpful than getting it in once the problem starts. In one clinical study they found that the same total dose taken in 2 doses (one morning one evening) often gave better control that taking the same amount once a day, so you might see if that works to help control the morning. By the time you get up an evening dose will be fading off and Imodium has a half life of something in the range of 10 hours (so half is gone after 10 hours) so any evening dose will be starting to fade by morning so shouldn't be at it's strongest by the time you get off.


----------

